# Tag 2 des Amazon Cyber Monday: Router, Spiele, Laptops und In-Ear-Kopfhörer um bis zu 50 Prozent reduziert



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu * Tag 2 des Amazon Cyber Monday: Router, Spiele, Laptops und In-Ear-Kopfhörer um bis zu 50 Prozent reduziert*

					Der Auftakt zu den Weihnachtseinkäufen geht weiter. Zum zweiten Tag des Amazon Cyber Monday offeriert der Online-Händler unter anderem Beamer, Router, Spiele und In-Ear-Kopfhörer mit einem Rabatt von bis zu 50 Prozent.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: * Tag 2 des Amazon Cyber Monday: Router, Spiele, Laptops und In-Ear-Kopfhörer um bis zu 50 Prozent reduziert*


----------

